# removal of pericardial drain



## aparscal (Mar 28, 2015)

Is the removal of the pericardial drain inclusive with pericardiocentesis?

DATE OF PROCEDURE:
PROCEDURE:  Removal of pericardial drain.
INDICATION:  A female with tamponade status post pericardial
drain, now echocardiogram showed no evidence of pericardial effusion.
DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  Informed consent was obtained earlier on an
emergent basis.  The area was cleansed with chloroform.  Sutures were cut.
The drain was pulled very slowly with back pressure on the syringe.  An
additional 7 mL fluids were taken.  No evidence of complication.
SUMMARY:  Successful removal of pericardial drain


----------



## lisa petrie (Jul 10, 2019)

I am looking for this answer also, can anyone help?


----------



## ellis3350 (Jul 12, 2019)

Per Dr. Z, you can code an E&M for the removal.


----------

